# eco complete



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I would like to find a darker substrate for my planted tank and was going to use tahitian sand but found it isn't a good substrate for corydorus fish as it has sharp grains. Is eco-complete pretty much safe for cory fish?
Also what type of rock is eco complete exactly?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Can't tell you what kind of rock it is but I've had corys in with my Eco for years without a problem.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Black flourite is another option for very dark substrates.


----------

